
Show HN: Padopto, recurring to do list, reuse the shopping list - padopto
https://padopto.com
======
padopto
It's a shame I didn't find this feature in the tons of todo apps that exist.
Had to build it myself. Hope you guys enjoy it.

------
cristiminica
A bit rough, interesting idea

